

Sports Writer Tracks Down His Online Haters - JGM564
http://www.cnn.com/2011/OPINION/01/21/pearlman.online.civility/index.html

======
bediger
Humbug. This is just another Old Media guy who can't handle interaction with
people unmediated by editors. He's peeved because his throne went away with
the paper magazine.

